# What's your "unicorn"?



## JKerr (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm sure everyone here has one knife they'll always be chasing, be it due to cost, perhaps the line was discontinued, craftsman retired etc.. Perhaps a Hattori KD, a particular antique european knife, maybe some natural stone from some long closed mine in Japan?

For me, it's probably the Nenox C1 cleaver. I'm sure there's better cleavers out there and I could just pick up a Hattori FH (again) which I hear is pretty much identical. But the Nenox range is just so iconic, even if it is so horribly over priced. And given that the cleaver was discontinued so long ago, it's even more desirable.

But hey, a man can dream, can't he?

So what's yours?

Cheers,
Josh


----------



## VoodooMajik (Oct 13, 2012)

My father used to have an established career in the culinary industry a quarter decade ago and has offered me his 10" sab. I want alot of things, many jknives included. But this is important to me.


----------



## JKerr (Oct 13, 2012)

There's definitely "something" about a knife with a story. I've looked at so many old Sabs from the early century, and own a few vintage ones myself and I can't help but admire them when I hold them. Can't help but imagine how many enthusiasts and pros before me used them and what dished they helped create. I like to imagine my canadian massif from the 1940 has passed through a couple of (literally) old school French kitchens. :knife:

Cheers,
Josh


----------



## RRLOVER (Oct 13, 2012)

Well mine is truly a unicorn.I would love to make a handle from Narwhal ivory.....But it is not legal in the USA so it will never happen.


----------



## Rottman (Oct 13, 2012)

RRLOVER said:


> Well mine is truly a unicorn.I would love to make a handle from Narwhal ivory.....But it is not legal in the USA so it will never happen.



Isn't there old stock with cites-certificates that's still legal to be sold?


----------



## Don Nguyen (Oct 13, 2012)

Mario, maybe bring a portable shop to a place where it's not illegal?? Haha, dumb idea.


----------



## JKerr (Oct 13, 2012)

It honestly wouldn't surprise me if someone on this forum had a stash of Narwhal Ivory.


----------



## markenki (Oct 13, 2012)

Looks like Boone Trading has some old pre-ban Narwhal ivory. Ain't cheap.


----------



## RRLOVER (Oct 13, 2012)

Rottman said:


> Isn't there old stock with cites-certificates that's still legal to be sold?



Yes there is......Just not able to import to USA, Canada is only 6 hours away


----------



## cclin (Oct 13, 2012)

RRLOVER said:


> Well mine is truly a unicorn.I would love to make a handle from Narwhal ivory.....But it is not legal in the USA so it will never happen.



Mario, check here http://www.boonetrading.com/Narwhal.html I brought one from them about ten years ago!!


----------



## Lefty (Oct 13, 2012)

Hmmmmm


----------



## cookinstuff (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey Mario, you can make that at my place, I swear I have a full woodworking shop in my garage :lol2: Oh, and you would have to leave the handle with me for legal purposes.


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 14, 2012)

RRLOVER said:


> Well mine is truly a unicorn.I would love to make a handle from Narwhal ivory.....But it is not legal in the USA so it will never happen.



Actually it is legal in the states if it was here prior to 1972. Here is a link to a supplier and it ain't cheap. http://www.boonetrading.com/NewNarwhalSectionsLG.html


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 14, 2012)

sorry someone beat me to it.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 14, 2012)

So, back to the unicorn thingy.......
....I guess I always assumed that there was the "perfect" knife out there. The one knife to rule them all. 
You know, the one that gets crazy sharp, stays that way forever but is strong enough to not chip. 
That knife doesn't exist. There are many, many great knives out there but you end up trading one attribute for a downside. 
You know, the ones that get insanely sharp can be brittle and fragile, or they don't have the edge retention you're looking for.
I guess I'll just have to keep on buying more knives.:crytissue::crytissue::crytissue::crytissue::crytissue::crytissue::crytissue::crytissue::crytissue::crytissue:


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 14, 2012)

RRLOVER said:


> Well mine is truly a unicorn.I would love to make a handle from Narwhal ivory.....But it is not legal in the USA so it will never happen.



I had the same idea a while ago, I think it might be neat to leave the point at the butt of the handle, with maybe brass ferrule or some other equally rare material.

As for my unicorn knife, I don't know, maybe I will come across it at some point; a Jin yanagiba would be interesting or something with a similar feel.


----------



## cclin (Oct 14, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> So, back to the unicorn thingy.......
> ....I guess I always assumed that there was the "perfect" knife out there. The one knife to rule them all.
> You know, the one that gets crazy sharp, stays that way forever but is strong enough to not chip....



short version of this


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 14, 2012)

cclin said:


> short version of this


Yeah, but what's the grind like?


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 14, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> Yeah, but what's the grind like?



Looks like a convex laser to me.


----------



## Zwiefel (Oct 14, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> Looks like a convex laser to me.



crude distal taper though.


----------



## Salty dog (Oct 14, 2012)

http://korin.com/Nenohi-Shiki-Knife-Aizu-Nuri-SP?sc=27&category=280104

When I saw it in person at an ECG it was $3100.00


----------



## heldentenor (Oct 14, 2012)

I would love to own a knife that represented an outstanding craftsman at the height of his skill.  For me that would include the knives that Devin Thomas made for Dillard a couple of years ago, a Doi Hayate, a Burke dragon's breath damascus, or a Rader integral bolster slicer like Salty has. None of these are unobtainable, but the combination of cost, scarcity, and wait time means I'll never own them.


----------



## heirkb (Oct 14, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> So, back to the unicorn thingy.......
> ....I guess I always assumed that there was the "perfect" knife out there. The one knife to rule them all.
> You know, the one that gets crazy sharp, stays that way forever but is strong enough to not chip.
> That knife doesn't exist. There are many, many great knives out there but you end up trading one attribute for a downside.
> ...



I'm realizing this, too. For me, I was especially looking for a knife that cuts totally effortlessly on almost everything. Well, I found some knives pretty close (e.g. Marko practice gyuto, Tilman gyuto...), but they feel more delicate at the edge than any other knives I've tried (even lasers, since they're thinner at the edge than the few laser gyutos I've tried). I guess there's always a trade-off.


----------



## Salty dog (Oct 14, 2012)

I think my Unicorn is on the shelf. I once was going to make a special trip to purchase it and naively asked Korin for some assistance from the airport. (Like a ride.) I hate not knowing where I'm going or how to get there. Especially when it's a short one nighter.

Long story short, didn't go.

Honestly, I have owned every other knife I"ve lusted over. Except maybe Collin's Suji.


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 14, 2012)

Salty dog said:


> Honestly, I have owned every other knife I"ve lusted over. Except maybe Collin's Suji.



I am 90% sure Colin's suji is my unicorn. There have been a few others that have tempted me, but I always come back to that one. 

k.


----------



## Sarge (Oct 14, 2012)

+1 To what Salty said. My unicorn is out there waiting to be purchased or made for me. I just need to have the funds or time to look.


----------



## Rottman (Oct 14, 2012)

JKerr said:


> For me, it's probably the Nenox C1 cleaver. I'm sure there's better cleavers out there and I could just pick up a Hattori FH (again) which I hear is pretty much identical. But the Nenox range is just so iconic, even if it is so horribly over priced. And given that the cleaver was discontinued so long ago, it's even more desirable.
> 
> But hey, a man can dream, can't he?



So that 230 Hattori prototype should be right up your alley


----------



## JKerr (Oct 14, 2012)

> So that 230 Hattori prototype should be right up your alley



Would love to own the prototype cleaver. I was seriously considering buying another Hattori FH cleaver (still am), I know they don't get a lot of love around here, but I think the FH series is an awesome line. I really regret selling mine :sad0:

Cheers,
Josh


----------



## NO ChoP! (Oct 14, 2012)

Unicorns are for dreamers....

I like to try and enjoy my realities.


----------



## Lefty (Oct 14, 2012)

I have a few, and I'd put Dillard's DT up towards the top, as well. Along with that, I'd go with a 270 suji by Pierre, with some nice carbon O1/L6 damascus, ebony handle, green mammoth tooth spacer and ebony ferrule. On top of that, I'd want a Butch folder, a lefty Carter yanagiba with a nice understated handle and surprisingly a Kramer chef knife. Doesn't matter which one. 

I'm playing with my "sorta unicorn", for the next week or so, thanks to Mike and Matt. 

I hate to admit it, but the Kramer is my real unicorn, and the others are "perfect knives" that are actually attainable...well, not the DT, I guess.


----------



## cookinstuff (Oct 15, 2012)

My unicorn was made by my godfather's father whom I was named after. It is a stag handled hunter, he said he made it out of ballbearing steel. This one was left unused, still has a mirror polish and it's over 50 years old, sadly when my grandfather passed away we didn't take any of the hunting stuff, we left it with our family that still hunts up north, I'm sure there is some old used knives at my uncles. It might be worth taking a trip and seeing what's kicking around.

Kitchen knives, I don't have a unicorn, I am blessed to have tried alot of really nice knives, and they are all different and special in their own ways. I think it's like getting married, I haven't met the knife yet, I know that much, but I also won't know it until I use it I bet.


----------



## kalaeb (Oct 15, 2012)

Always wanted a Rolex Submariner....knives, don't know that there is one yet. A san mai from Bill would probably be close to the top, but I am pretty content with my vintage stuff and my current rotation.


----------



## Canadian (Oct 19, 2012)

VoodooMajik said:


> My father used to have an established career in the culinary industry a quarter decade ago and has offered me his 10" sab. I want alot of things, many jknives included. But this is important to me.



This sounds special. 

How's Marmot shaping up?


----------



## Canadian (Oct 19, 2012)

I forgot to add that I would like to get my hands on a really old Sab in excellent condition. Something pre-1920s.


----------



## El Pescador (Oct 19, 2012)

kalaeb said:


> Always wanted a Rolex Submariner....knives, don't know that there is one yet. A san mai from Bill would probably be close to the top, but I am pretty content with my vintage stuff and my current rotation.



Had the Submariner...traded up for a Deep Sea. The Deep Sea seems to stay in the drawer along with a Breitling. I am wearing a G-Shock these days.


----------



## Lefty (Oct 19, 2012)

How much for the Breitling?


----------



## Lefty (Oct 19, 2012)

My other unicorn....


----------



## Salty dog (Oct 19, 2012)

Picked one up in Times Square for 40 bucks! Talked down from 150!


----------



## El Pescador (Oct 19, 2012)

Lefty said:


> How much for the Breitling?



Might have well bought it on times square...something happened and the crown fell out! It going to cost a $1100 to fix and I can't sell it b/c I got it as a gift from my folks.


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 19, 2012)

Well, if you can't sell it, just send it over here and I'll borrow it!


----------



## El Pescador (Oct 19, 2012)

The Deep Sea is build like a 1978 240d Mercedes Benz! Thing is massive and must weight close to a pound. My arm got tired wearing it all day. There were times that I felt wearing it was inappropriate, so I got the Casio.


----------



## Lefty (Oct 19, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> Well, if you can't sell it, just send it over here and I'll borrow it!



I smell Breitling passaround!!!


----------



## WiscoNole (Nov 19, 2012)

Someday I'll have a Masamoto KS Honyaki gyuto.


----------



## dmccurtis (Nov 19, 2012)

WiscoNole said:


> Someday I'll have a Masamoto KS Honyaki gyuto.



Ditto.


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Nov 19, 2012)

Bought myself a blue face breitling super avenger for my grad from nursing school 5 years ago. I LOVE IT. 

As for knives, I'm too newbish to have a unicorn yet. I'm waiting on my carbonext as my first knife, then unicorns will surely become more frequent.


----------



## ecchef (Nov 19, 2012)

Can't seem to wear a watch for more than a month without breaking it. 

But, if I could, it would be an IWC Portuguese series.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Nov 19, 2012)

I collect Casio Frogman watches; at least I used to, nowadays a rare one runs well over a G. Too much for a plastic watch.....


----------



## eaglerock (Nov 19, 2012)

ecchef said:


> Can't seem to wear a watch for more than a month without breaking it.
> 
> But, if I could, it would be an IWC Portuguese series.



Try Seiko Black/orange monster


----------

